
Free College Is No Use for Those Who Don't Need College Education - jseliger
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-07-29/free-college-is-no-use-for-those-who-don-t-need-college-education
======
jseliger
This is congruent with my experiences teaching college students:
[http://seliger.com/2017/06/16/rare-good-political-news-
boost...](http://seliger.com/2017/06/16/rare-good-political-news-boosting-
apprenticeships/)

------
drallison
I believe that universal college education would be beneficial. There is a
difference between a trained populace and and educated one.

